# the whole USA Pans/Williams-Sonoma Goldtouch crevice/folded corner issue, food getting stuck... anyw



## bigtreegrow (Sep 12, 2012)

hey good evening well i had been researching the whole issue with the goldtouch/usa pans where because of their design they have an issue with food getting stuck in crevices. For whatever reason I overlooked that in the reviews and because I couldn't find any other pans made in USA i settled with some new goldtouch pans. Unfortunately I now see what people are talking about, they are beautifully crafted, sturdy sturdy pans that seem to be well constructed and avoidant (my new word of day) of the "made in china" issue, however i am obsessive with food safety and health and especially since i would one day be using similar pans in my own eatery, i do not think it's safe to have dried food that has had soap and water ran thru it and then this food then dries and hardens this could pose serious health risks for my family and such!!! ! plus, like some other people have mentioned, going thru the extra work with a toothpick to clean is not what i had in mind when putting down the extra money for these 

Just curious if anyone has found a way around this? Obviously one might suggest simply soak in water however these are very special pans and it is advised against soaking them in water for long periods of time! I am debating simply returning them and just sucking it in and going with pans made in china that do not have the folded design, however I really truly am trying to avoid China and maybe just maybe we can make this work with the right tips and advice from you guys!

Any help? Thanks have a good day


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup.

Make a "liner" with silicone.a.k.a parchment, a.k.a baker's paper.

A lot easier to clean up as well...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm assuming that you are talking about product that ends up stuck in the sharp crease insidew the pan versus whatever might get in under the rolled edges.  If so... try using a plastic bristled pot scrubber brush once the residue has been soaked.

I have no idea why the Gold Touch would have any more problem soaking than a plain metal pan, like the Parrish Magic Line.  That coating is quite durable and is dishwasher safe.  That warning just makes no sense to me at all.

You can avoid a lot of the residue with parchment but you'llnever avoid it altogether... unless you stop baking!


----------

